# SHARKS ARE EVERYWHERE!!!



## chaos1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Saturday afternoon we headed out for a night fighing adventure, and that's what we got!

Big fish, big bites and lots of teethy critters! We had nervous moments and lots of memories all in one night on the edge! Do it! You will love it, bring lots of beer and lights, and maybe a little extra rope if ya get a big one!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job dude! Were gonna be having our 3rd semi annual Unofficial PFF Shark Tourney in october, you oughta think about gettin in!!!


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like a good trip. I have to say that the big shark hanging from the ladder looks a little dinged up on the head (batting practice?) and I love the little mini-me shark on the ground. Did you cook some shark? How did it taste?


----------



## chaos1 (Feb 7, 2008)

We grilled some that night, a little olive oil and some Tony Chachere's creole seasonings, it was Awesome!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE GRAY SUIT! I love em on the grill too. Throw some BBQ sauce on em next time You'll discover a newer white meat!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great repor t and great prictures!!

What year is that SeaRay 240 and what size is

the fuel tanks??:clap:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

To the edge and no grouper? Nice catch.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you gut the shark at sea? I'm not trying to insult your intelligence, but some poeple dont know that you gut a shark as soon as they are caught or they secrete urine through their meat and you have to soak them for them in 7-up or sprite to get rid of the taste.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats the only way sharks urinate is through thier skin so gutting at sea does not help deter this process. Ice and cleaning asap will help mellow the taste.Also the larger the animal the stronger the flavor of the flesh. The smaller ones are best for consumtion purposes.


----------

